# Whats the value oif used equiptement?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

What are used systems worth?

I have a 721, 2 DPs, a 508, and some 4900s upgraded along with a new 2700 left over from being a dealer. Along with a SW64, a legacy twin, and misc other stuff.

What are typical sale prices for these boxes.


----------



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

hmm, I really don't know, but I'd take a Quad LNB and the 721


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

The best way to figure out used equipment prices is to check the completed auctions listings on eBay. DishPlayers seem to be going in the $200 to $250 range, depending on hard disk size and extra items in the auction. 501's seem to be in about the same range. 2700's are in the under $50 range.

joe


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Obviously the DP would not be worth alot with the pending glut. But the 721 and 508 being relatively new you should see what the internet sites are selling them for and mark them down a little for being used. The 4900 is still worth alot because it gives you DD and UHF without PVR. If a new 301 goes to about $100, you should be able to get over $100 for a 4900 used. Bet the 2700 is not worth alot, since a 301 is $100, the 2700 might be worth $50???


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlyingDiver _
> *The best way to figure out used equipment prices is to check the completed auctions listings on eBay. DishPlayers seem to be going in the $200 to $250 range,*


I'm assuming that there will be a major glut of those soon, and that $200 price might not be easy to get in the near future. Was there a dip in DP Ebay bids when the initial burst jumped to DTiVo??? I'd assume the demand will drop while supply with go thru the roof???


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *What are used systems worth?*


Search for prices here:
http://pages.ebay.com/search/items/search_completed.html


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Bill I didnt know Ebay had info on prices of sold items. This is useful for lots of things.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I posted this in the "FOR SALE" forum but maybe I'll get more eyeballs here:

I am moving and I will have 2 complete Dish 500's with the dual LNB. I need a Quad LNB and am willing to trade 1 complete Dish 500 w/Dual LNB plus another Dual LNB plus an 18" Dish 300 w/Dual LNB.

I sure don't want to mount 2 Dish 500's.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I see 2 people mention Quads, I dont have one, sorry.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How much would you sell the 508 for?


----------



## RobertB (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm in the market for a SW64; does it work ok?


----------

